# KG171 Team Brake Bridge Problem



## DaSy (May 7, 2009)

I am in the process of restoring a Look KG171 Team edition bike I recently acquired, but have one major problem that I hope someone out there may know the answer to. 

The rear brake bridge has seperated from the seatstay on the right side. It appears to be a kind of clamshell around the seatstay held together by some kind of set screw that passes through the seatstay itself. 

I cannot seem to see what the head of the set screw is to get it out, no allen key I have seems to feel like it fits, so hoped someone may know what type of screw it is that is holding it together?

It may be a pin rather than a set csrew and the clamshell is bonded around the seatstay, but I am not certain either way.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Why not contact Look France? They can provide the correct info and put an end to any guesswork. Even if they decline to supply the info the situation won't get any worse.


----------



## DaSy (May 7, 2009)

I have tried that on two seperate occasions, once via the web form on the Look website - that has had no reply after nearly two weeks, then a second time via the enquiries mail link, that bounced back as mail box full non delivery report.

If you have a mail address that you know works for Look France, I would be grateful as that is obviously the best route. 

On further investigation I have been able to spread the seatstay enough to see what the stud the goes through it is, and it is a set screw, as there is a thread on it, so it appears the heads have sheared off both sides. It would be easy to remove the bridge, but would require destroying it, so maybe Look can supply a replacement.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

If I was you I would call. Used the e-mail myself in the past but for whatever reason got no reply. A phone call was much more effective. Just make sure you find the right person with the knowledge regarding legacy products and technology. That may take some time. In the early 1990s Look produced the frames in France. Later they relocated the production process.

I doubt Look can supply replacement parts for such an old frame, no to mention the brake bridge most likely was never a user replaceable part. But the right Look employee certainly should be able to shed some light how the bridge was fixed and give you suggestions how could be repaired.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

In addition - I take it you are in North America - you can contact these repair services. They say bonded frames is one of the repairs they do. I assume in the early 1990s Look, Vitus, TVT and Alan all used the same technology to bond composites to aluminium.


http://www.hhracinggroup.com/

http://www.guywires.com/


----------



## DaSy (May 7, 2009)

I'm in the UK, but have approached a frame restorer who says they could bond it. I would prefer to do an original job rather than resort to bonding it, but needs must at times.

I have had some good feedback from Look in the UK today, so may actually be able to get a bridge, just depends on what sizes they have left. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Best of luck. And post an update.


----------

